# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade robots from 3Doodler

## Airicist

the3doodler.com

youtube.com/3Doodler

----------


## Airicist

3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit how to: Hoppy 2-legged robot

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> Follow along to create your own hopping frog robot! Use the instruction manual found in your 3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit or Pen Set.

----------


## Airicist

3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit how to: Skippy 2-legged robot

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> Follow along to create your own skipping robot! Use the instruction manual found in your 3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit or Pen Set.

----------


## Airicist

3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit how to: Beast 4-legged robot

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> Follow along to create your own crawling beast robot! Use the instruction manual found in your 3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit or Pen Set.

----------


## Airicist

3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit how to: Mantis 6-legged robot

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> Follow along to create your own crawling mantis robot! Use the instruction manual found in your 3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit or Pen Set.

----------


## Airicist

3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit how to: Ant 6-legged robot

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> Follow along to create your own crawling ant robot! Use the instruction manual found in your 3Doodler Start Robotics Activity Kit or Pen Set.

----------

